# Happy Birthday JOETHECROW!!!



## cowseatmaize (Jul 25, 2013)

I know there is a decree but what the heck.[][] 
HERE

 Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## peejrey (Jul 25, 2013)

Best wishes to you today Joe!
 Happy Birthday!!!
 _Preston


----------



## epackage (Jul 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday Joe...


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi  I am glad for you.  I recently had my 84th, so you better keep them coming.  Glad we had the time together at Corning.  Have a Happy One.  RED Matthews


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 25, 2013)

Best wishes Joe..! []


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday Joe!


----------



## Dugout (Jul 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday Joe and here's hoping more good digging comes your way!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 25, 2013)

Have a good one Joe.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 25, 2013)

It's a Day early Joe!----so you get 2 this year[]  Have a great 1 Joe[]


----------



## bostaurus (Jul 25, 2013)

A very happy birthday!!!


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 25, 2013)

Happy birthday Joe!!


----------



## ktbi (Jul 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday Joe. You are the best and proud to call you my friend. Happy Digging....Ron


----------



## Jim (Jul 26, 2013)

Happy birthday, Joe!


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 26, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 26, 2013)

hope it was a good one!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 26, 2013)

Happy Birthday Joe. Hope you get the chance to get out and dig today.


----------



## Dugout (Jul 26, 2013)

Happy Birthday on the correct birthday day Joe. Have a good one.!


----------



## tftfan (Jul 26, 2013)

[]


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 26, 2013)

Happy Birthday Brotha!   I see bottles in your future......


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 27, 2013)

HEY!! Thank you all for the birthday wishs!! It still means a lot, and hopefully will have a good old fashioned adventure to post....so overdue! Love you all man!  (P.S. Now I can go get my senior discounts...LoL!)


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jul 27, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JOE!!!! []


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 28, 2013)

I already wished you a happy one on the phone but the same goes here. Hope it was swell. Many thanks for getting me in to this sick, addictive hobby. We have had many great adventures/digs together over the years. Hope there is many more to come!!!

 PD


----------



## glass man (Jul 31, 2013)

HOPE IT WAS A GREAT ONE JOE MAN!! JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 31, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOE DA CROW[]


----------



## Stardust (Aug 6, 2013)

Joe,
 I haven't been around for a while. Sorry I missed your birthday
 and all the other summer birthdays of the members. Hope all is well and hope you do enjoy that senior discount. Enjoy each and every day!!!!
 stardust


----------

